# First Overlock



## Tannaka (Nov 8, 2009)

Check it out, is everything in order?

Just did my first OC of an E3200 from 2.4GHz to 3.2Ghz










Should I be worried about anything or is it stable?


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

Your +12V reading is ridiculously low (1.09V), but that's probably a sensor error.

We can't really tell if it's stable from that. You'll need to run a stress testing program like Prime95 for at least six to eight hours to see if it's stable.


----------

